

Richard Stallman – Free Software Song Lyrics - akc
http://rock.rapgenius.com/Richard-stallman-free-software-song-lyrics

======
spikels
Still not sure what to make of this guy. He's done some great things but has
such extreme opinions about everything I find it hard to trust his judgement.
And frequent appearances on RT aren't helping.

~~~
pervycreeper
>extreme opinions about everything

People keep claiming this, but just as reliably, history keeps proving RMS
right. The clarity of vision that he displays in understanding the
significance of certain developments in computing well before the rest of us
is astounding.

The fact that he approaches things logically and with consistency should only
add to his credibility. Instead, he is dismissed as a kook because his
personal habits are peculiar by some people's standards. It is a flaw in human
nature that enables this to happen, and when it does, it is to our collective
detriment.

------
killerdhmo
For the sake of users' freedom, would you please take care to ensure that all
the features of the web site work without running JavaScript code? And that
any JavaScript code which does get sent to the user is free software (i.e., is
explicitly and clearly marked with free software licenses)?

See [http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/javascript-
trap.html](http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/javascript-trap.html).

For the sake of users' privacy, it would also be good to make sure that
nothing is loaded directly from any other site, so as to avoid giving anyone
else information about the people who visit your site.

------
andrewcooke
do they also have the openbsd ditties?

[edit: nope; at least searching for openbsd reveals nothing

for your delight:
[http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html](http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html) ]

~~~
davidw
Even more obscure: the open firmware song.

[http://www.openfirmware.org/1275/misc/ofwsong.au](http://www.openfirmware.org/1275/misc/ofwsong.au)

------
rubiquity
Would anyone be shocked if Richard Stallman had the voice of an angel?

~~~
abjorn
Yes.

